# Tank updates. Umbee, festae, etc..



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok. Quick update on my tanks. 

150g
Festae- 3.5"
Festae 2.5"
Grammode 2.5"
Jag 2.5"
Jag 2.5"
Salvini 4"
Synspilium 4"

55g growout 
6" arowana 

55g growout divided 
3 2-2.5 f1 goriilus blue umbee from umbeeking
6- 1" festae f1



















Will post more pics if requested



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

